# Need Java update for OS X 10.3.9



## aesthetix (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all,

I hope I'm posting this in the right forum! I have a question that's probably so simple you'll all be baffled by my ignorance...but I'm trying to use the Edit Photo Album feature on Facebook, and it's asking me to install "Java Runtime Environment." I went ahead and downloaded the latest Java program from the Apple website, but when I tried to install it I said that I needed 10.4 or later. Will I need to buy a new operating system in order to get a new Java update? I really only need it for very basic web use, so I'd prefer to avoid that if possible. Again, sorry for the very elementary question, and I'd very much appreciate anyone's advice on finding another Java update that might work.

Thank you!


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

*Java update for OS X 10.3.9*

Hi,

There is a free update you can try. It enables some sites to work, including embedded printer web servers:

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/java3dandjavaadvancedimagingupdate.html

Tiger would probably fix it, but at a price. Try to get a retail Tiger install DVD on ebay 

Regards,

Nick


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you run software update yet to make sure that your mac is uptodate? by running that, it will make sure that the most current version of java that will run on your mac is installed. also, i wouldn't buy 10.4 at this time, not with 10.5 due out in a couple months. also, have you tried using a different web browser? sometimes that can have a bearing on web pages are reported to sites and thus effecting on if they load correctly.


----------

